# my latest aqquisition



## ballooman (Aug 20, 2007)

this is my latest pick up found it in an antique shop had to have it its a 48 with a lincoln head badge matches my 40 . wont be able to sleep tonite cuz my conscience wont let me I stole this one!!!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey man,nice find...great original shape too! What are your plans for this one?


----------



## J.E (Aug 21, 2007)

I've got a red and cream 48 hornet with a lincone Badge.I like you're bike.


----------



## ballooman (Aug 21, 2007)

*ride it like I stole it*

basically just gonna clean it up get the lite an horn workin touch up a few ratty spots and ride it like I stole it


----------



## Clownbrew (Aug 22, 2007)

ballooman said:


> this is my latest pick up found it in an antique shop had to have it its a 48 with a lincoln head badge matches my 40 . wont be able to sleep tonite cuz my conscience wont let me I stole this one!!!




If you think you stole it, what do you suppose the antique guy had in it?


----------



## ballooman (Aug 22, 2007)

*antique guy*

dunno it was a consignment piece but they didnt know much about the bike or what it was just that it was a schwinn antique shops are a great place to get stuff like this un less they specifically deal in bikes then yer gonna pay full price


----------



## ballooman (Aug 22, 2007)

*je,s bike*

Thats cool Ive got a red an creme 1940 dx thats badged as a lincolnlets see some pix of yours


----------

